# Paint Tray Arm



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

This product you'll love...It has saved my back!

A-2007 - Tray Arm Paint Tray Lifting Tool & Organizer Work smarter not harder. A great new painters' tool designed to make the job easier. Eases back and leg strain by eliminating the need to bend over to move or pick up a roller tray. Safely and visibly holds a paint roller on an extension pole in an upright position during painting breaks instead of disassembled or lying flat on the floor avoiding paint spills and accidents. Convenient for carrying a paint tray over furnture, up and down staircases, through doors and other narrow spaces with the ease of one hand. The tool affixes to the bottom of the Simms T-2005 tray for a secure lock. The adjustable clamp can be used to secure other types of trays (both metal & plastic).


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well here we go on how Pro painters dont use trays...............


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Well here we go on how Pro painters dont use trays...............


 
That's silly.You can walk up and down a flight of stairs with ease carrying a tray full of paint with one arm.You don't have to bend down to move the tray all day....It's one of the best tools I own by far!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting it actual-size.

(I don't use trays enough to wanna start modifying them though)


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm always leaning my poles up against windows, closed doors and unfinished walls. I often use a bucket anymore, which can support the weight of the pole if its has over a gallon in it, but the arm looks good, especially for moving the tray around.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks for posting it actual-size.
> 
> (I don't use trays enough to wanna start modifying them though)


lol

I'm not sure why it came out that size.I just copy/pasted like usual and I couldn't find a way to reduce it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JoseyWales said:


> lol
> 
> I'm not sure why it came out that size.I just copy/pasted like usual and I couldn't find a way to reduce it.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> That's silly.You can walk up and down a flight of stairs with ease carrying a tray full of paint with one arm.You don't have to bend down to move the tray all day....It's one of the best tools I own by far!


Not saying I disagree with you, there have been some heated threads about trays vs buckets on this forum


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm. drawing a blank on this one but it makes me nervous just thinking about it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Jack, if you used a 9er in each hand, that equals 18 in my book.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Not a bad invention though, especially if it fits the wooster 18" trays.


----------

